# Training a quiet dog to "speak"



## Sanderling (Sep 21, 2008)

I would like to train our puppy to bark when she goes to the door to indicate she needs to pee. She caught on quickly to the going to the door part, but one of us needs to be watching her to notice when she goes and stands there. If we're watching tv or making dinner or something, we may not notice.

The problem is, she almost never barks. On the one hand, this is nice. On the other, it makes it hard to reward her for a spontaneous behaviour, or show her a behaviour (like rolling her over physically to teach her "roll over").

She's a smart dog, and picks up new tricks and commands within a day, so I don't think it would be difficult once I know what to do, but I really have no idea how to go about this one.

Anyone have any tips on training a quiet dog to "speak" on command?


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm not sure about making a dog speak on command, my dog is not a barker, she is 13 months old and I've only heard her bark a handful of times and 99 % of those were when she was playing with another dog.
I had a hard time getting her to tell me she wanted out - she too would sit by the door quietly for a bit and then couldn't hold it anymore and would pee in the house.

Now I have a bell and have taught her to nudge it when she wants out, took her a bit to catch on but EVERY time we went out the door I rang it, and she eventually caught on 
Good luck!


----------



## jesterjigger (Dec 12, 2008)

We're teaching our puppy to ring a bell as well. We got this wreath holder to hang the bells on so that it's not hanging on the door and won't be ringing whenever *we* go in or out. http://www.target.com/Smith-Hawken-...39952?ie=UTF8&index=target&rh=k:wreath&page=1


----------



## Sanderling (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion, both, that's a great idea. The wreath holder is also a good idea, jesterjigger. It sounds like your dog is doing exactly the same thing ours is, Melissa_Chloe. We'll look into finding a bell or something similar for by our door.


----------



## libbyanddarci (Jan 2, 2009)

To get our quiet ones to speak we would get them as riled up as we could until they finally made a noise. Sometimes it would take 5 or more minutes. Once they did we would give them a treat instantly and say speak at the same time. We did this every time we took them out (with the exception of first thing in the morning, we didn't want any accidents) It took about a week for us to get them to do it but now they understand the speak command...sometimes a bit too much


----------



## Yvette (Sep 13, 2007)

My Best Friend did the same as libbyanddarci did with her Yorkie.
It worked very well with him.  He also whispers & knows "no bark".
He is about 6 yrs old now & alot of people are amazed, because he is not a yappie & knows to be quiet. 
It took me about 5 yrs. to train my German Shepherd to bark, but that is a story in itself. with her being abused before I got her.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

be very very very very careful with this.


I taught my dog to ring a bell to go out for potty and ended up with...

ringringringringringringringringringringringringringringringringringetcetc

TWENTYFOUR HOURS A DAY. if we were inside then the bell was ringing...

it drove me absolutly bonkers to I ditched the bell and just take her out on a scheduale...


----------



## Sanderling (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks again to everyone for their suggestions. We decided to try going the bell route, as I happened to have an old one kicking around already. We taught her to ring it on command ("ring the bell!") within one training session, but it took a couple of days of "ring the bell!" whenever she went and stood by the door for her to make the connection between standing there and ringing the bell. 

Even then, I think what she picked up on was more that she would get a treat for ringing the bell than that she would be put outside (even though we'd always follow up the treat with outside), so now we're working to wean treats mostly out of the equation so it's simply a go-outside thing. But it looks like it will work out. And, as a bonus, she hasn't had an accident in the house since.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 30, 2008)

Sanderling said:


> The problem is, she almost never barks.
> 
> Anyone have any tips on training a quiet dog to "speak" on command?


NOt really, just wanted to say you LUCKY, LUCKY owner!


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Tarekith said:


> NOt really, just wanted to say you LUCKY, LUCKY owner!


I agree. I love quiet dogs! Whenever Im at a friends house and they have a barky dog I am always jumping because I am not used to it LOL.


----------



## unclearthur (Dec 8, 2008)

Hmmm.....how about barking twice for 'take me for a walk now' or barking 3 times for 'feed me now' or ........ barking 4 times for 'jump' at which time the owner jumps up and down until the dog is satisfied .....

I can just imagine sitting there watching TV or reading a book, not wanting to be disturbed for a few minutes, and the dog is barking at me or ringing a bell again and again and again LET ME OUT NOW !. LOL.

Alternative strategy is to recognize that full grown dogs have good bladder control and just let the dog wait there quietly (quiet is good !) until you notice him or otherwise feel like opening the door.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Heh, I tried this with Wally. When I he's barking and I say "speak!" he gets quiet LOL!



unclearthur said:


> I can just imagine sitting there watching TV or reading a book, not wanting to be disturbed for a few minutes, and the dog is barking at me or ringing a bell again and again and again LET ME OUT NOW !. LOL.


Hehehe Wally will do that if he needs to go out, but if I just ignore him long enough, he'll sigh like he's mad and lie down. 

Of course, if I get up, it starts over since he thinks I'm going out, so he want to come too.


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

I too, want to say be careful with the bells......some do tend to ring and ring and ring for nothing more than just to hear that bell ring.....LOL

I am sorry, I don't have an idea to help you teach him to bark.....Willie just comes to us and *talks*.....hehe....it is like a whimper/whiny sound and he is all wiggly...


----------

